# Lets talk about steelhead jigs...



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Pulse jigs was recommended to me as a good source for quality jigs but they no longer sell the jigs themselves so I missed my chance to stock up on a few jigs there. I dont know much about jigs when it comes to steelhead though thanks to a lot of experienced people on here I know more than I did. Im sure I will be able to make my own jigs at some point after I am more familiar with what works best for steelhead but right now I am looking to stock up on a few good quality jigs that have a decent reputation. One website Ive seen that appears to have a good lineup is steelheadstalkers and even though they are not in this area they seem to know steelhead. Anybody ever used jigs from them before ? Any other suggestions for a place to get good jigs from ? I didnt like what I seen at bass pro shop and cabelas didnt have anything at all....in fact nobody at cabelas knew what a steelhead jig is. There is a million places online to get them but without references buying online can be tricky. I also found a bunch on ebay but unless somebody recommended a seller on there I dont know what Im getting going that route. 


Also , what are a few of the best types or colors I should get that have a history of doing well in the rivers from the vermilion , rocky , and cuyahoga ?


----------



## spawnchucker (Apr 22, 2009)

joe at central basin in vermilion 440-714-0720 and craig at erie outfitters 440-949-8934 both tie jigs and flies i dont know how much, i havn't bought since i started tying years ago, but im sure they got good deals. tying is the way to go though its a ton cheaper and you get to create whatever you want. they both sell tying material for cheap prices. as for color black or white are good all around colors, any color should work just depends on the fish and the water. ive seen some of the ugliest jigs pull tons of fish.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It's tough finding strong little jigs for steelies.
Arg, I really liked Pulse Jigs too.

Colorwise, I tied up these from Pulse jigheads.

The first is usally good stuff - basically a grey ghost on a jig.
My bud always bugs me for these.

















These I like too -
(that's _peach_ estaz & marabou -


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

creekcrawler said:


> It's tough finding strong little jigs for steelies.
> Arg, I really liked Pulse Jigs too.
> 
> These I like too -
> (that's _peach_ estaz & marabou -


I had pulse jigs tie a bunch of these for me a few years ago except for using a chrome head instead of black. Were killers in the spring when floated thru holes at the base of rapids where spawning pairs were doing their thing.


Most of the jigs I tie are one of two different types: full polarflash jigs or "standard" maribou jigs in white/little gray/little black/little polarflash. Anything that looks like a river minnow or shiner.

I don't get too carried away with jig quality since I normally lose a jig (snag) before it wears out.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Check your private messages.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I AM NOT trying to be negative or anything so dont even turn this into that. You could have the greatest jig collection known to man and still get skunked everytime...It is all about spending time on the river..when somebody catches one all the veterans are obsessed with what color they are using for a reason...sometimes they want white sometimes they want black sometimes they want minnows..If you cant come but once or twice a year in all honesty its not worth it..I spent ALOT of time on the river this fall/winter/spring and it paid off HUGE. when buying jigs the most important thing is the hook...once I used pulse jigs I never went back..the local bait shops use cheap hooks and I lost a few due to the hook going straight but colors are eh...I think black, gray, or white are the best colors IMO. I look at the ones that still look decent(because they never caught a fish) and they are bright colors. so just stick to primary colors and hit the river more and you will be rewarded...I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Good tip fishin216.....also from my experience, the two best colors for me have been white and black. When in doubt, use black!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Fishun216 - You are correct. First I look at the hook.

I like tying up some nice jigs more for my own entertainment.
Not like I have a big collection, but when I do tie, I found out it's easier to tie a whole batch of one type at a sitting - saves a lot of time.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive read about tipping jigs with maggots , would tipping them with minnows , eggs, or shrimp be worth a try as well ?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

YES!!! minnows on a marabou jig does work and they seem to stay on longer than they would on a normal hook..why??? who knows. maggots will also work. if I am not fly fishing I wont even go if I dont have maggots. Its all about what makes you confident IMO. also if you smoke you should definitely be applying scent to your baits anytime you touch them. never even got a bite using eggs last year in any way


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Rodmakers still had quite a bit of Jason's Pulse Jigs last time I was there if you find yourself in the area any time soon.


----------

